# Rate the food above you



## koreancuber (May 17, 2010)

My fav food = pizza
start rating!


----------



## canadiancuber (May 17, 2010)

8

i like rice.


----------



## Edward (May 17, 2010)

7

What do you think? Correct guess gets prize.


----------



## Feryll (May 17, 2010)

Edward said:


> 7
> 
> What do you think? Correct guess gets prize.



Kool-aid? 9

Warm rolls


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 17, 2010)

10

um. well. I think you guys can figure it out :3


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 17, 2010)

8.5

Med-Rare Steak


----------



## Edward (May 17, 2010)

9 
And no, It's Fried Chicken >.> (typical, I know)


----------



## TemurAmir (May 17, 2010)

9.9
Rice


----------



## Neo63 (May 17, 2010)

10

Spring rolls


Spoiler



it's actually this weird chinese dish that I can't say in English


----------



## ben1996123 (May 17, 2010)

8

Rotted cheese (it never said to put a 'food' that you have actually eaten)


----------



## cincyaviation (May 17, 2010)

8, france had a lot of that sort of thing when i went there
fried corn (yum!)


----------



## ben1996123 (May 17, 2010)

7

fish (eww)


----------



## Reptile (May 17, 2010)

9 battered, 6.5 non

BURGERS


----------



## foxfan352 (May 17, 2010)

10

Fried Ice Cream


----------



## Rayne (May 17, 2010)

OVER NINE- jk. 8

Pasta (with no sauce or anything)


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 17, 2010)

6

Silicone


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 17, 2010)

This? 6 It is a bit crunchy at times.

Fettuccine alfredo


----------



## teller (May 17, 2010)

4...I don't care for alfredo.

Beef Lo Mein.


----------



## Edward (May 17, 2010)

6...

Ramen ties as my 1st.
(of course, the cup variety. I've never tasted home-made ramen)


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 17, 2010)

9 Ramen is delicious

Cordon Bleu


----------



## dillonbladez (May 17, 2010)

7

Burgers (i would choose ramen, but i know people will rate it 10000000)


----------



## Samania (May 17, 2010)

3. Yum greasy goodness >__>

watermelon.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 17, 2010)

[17:15] <mini> brb watermelon 

Good timing. 10.

Pulled pork.


----------



## dillonbladez (May 18, 2010)

Samania said:


> *3.* Yum greasy goodness >__>
> 
> watermelon.





9

instant noodles


----------



## GojiraFan13 (May 18, 2010)

8
Chicken Chimichongas


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 18, 2010)

6

oatmeal


----------



## Feryll (May 18, 2010)

3

Wasabi


----------



## dannyz0r (May 18, 2010)

8
Poutine


----------



## cincyaviation (May 18, 2010)

ummm 1?
key lime pie (homeade, not that crap from the restaurant)


----------



## Slowpoke22 (May 18, 2010)

6

Carne asada burrito w/ rice & beans


----------



## Edmund (May 18, 2010)

2, not a big fan of mexican food.

Man I have too many foods I'll start with this: Hot buffalo wings


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 18, 2010)

7

beef heart (aww yeah)


----------



## Carson (May 18, 2010)

-4



CHEESE (Generalized, no specific variety)


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 18, 2010)

7.5

Chicken gizzards


----------



## Dene (May 18, 2010)

10. Haven't tried but must be good. 

Semen.


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 18, 2010)

0

Chipotle steak burritos kickass.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 18, 2010)

Effing 10

Tacos


----------



## inuyasha51089 (May 18, 2010)

7

http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/


----------



## RubiksDude (May 18, 2010)

7

Milk Chocolate


----------



## edd5190 (May 18, 2010)

0

Dark Chocolate


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 18, 2010)

4 too bitter

Nachos


----------



## RubiksDude (May 18, 2010)

9.5 

Ritz Crackers


----------



## shelley (May 18, 2010)

7

Bacon


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 18, 2010)

10

Peanutbutter and jelly


----------



## Thomas09 (May 18, 2010)

100.1 %
Porky.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (May 18, 2010)

5.0

Cant see very well what that is


----------



## kooixh (May 18, 2010)

3

pasta with mushroom cream


----------



## Tim Major (May 18, 2010)

yum/10

people 



Spoiler



I'm Papua New Guinean (well, kinda, not native though)


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 18, 2010)

4

Mee Crob


----------



## Tyrannous (May 18, 2010)

no idea what it is, but it sounds tasty so 7 lol

Irish Stew (yum yum)


----------



## megaminxwin (May 18, 2010)

Also no idea, but doesn't sound tasty so 4.

Chicken Burgers. (oh YES)


----------



## riffz (May 18, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> Also no idea, but doesn't sound tasty so 4.
> 
> Chicken Burgers. (oh YES)



5/10. Never been a fan tbh.

That mushed up apricot baby food:


----------



## canadiancuber (May 18, 2010)

9, any dessert us good. unless you're talking about frozen cheesecake.

i say... frozen cheesecake!



Spoiler



jk, i choose tapioca


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 18, 2010)

6, weird texture.

GOLDFISH CRACKERS.


----------



## TrollingHard (May 18, 2010)

7, too salty.

Quesadillas (how you spell)


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 18, 2010)

TrollingHard said:


> 7, too salty.
> 
> Quesadillas (how you spell)



5 when it prepared incorrectly (which is very often in most restaurants).
9 when it's perfect.

Bacon cake.


----------



## Owen (May 18, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> TrollingHard said:
> 
> 
> > 7, too salty.
> ...



Bacon: 9

Cake: 6

Bacon cake: 7.5



Grapefruit


----------



## canadiancuber (May 18, 2010)

oat: 1 

cuber: tastes too 1.1


----------



## Owen (May 18, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> cuber: tastes too 1.1



11! Why thank you!


----------



## canadiancuber (May 18, 2010)

Owen said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > cuber: tastes too 1.1
> ...



im sure 11 out of 100 is awesome!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 18, 2010)

Grapefruit: 7

Watermelon


----------



## iChanZer0 (May 18, 2010)

9 
noodles


----------



## Samania (May 18, 2010)

Noodles: 7

cream of mushroom.


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 19, 2010)

Samania said:


> Noodles: 7
> 
> cream of mushroom.



Cream of mushroom: 8


El Pollo Loco's Taco El Carbon, and the BRC Burrito.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (May 19, 2010)

I dunno what the heck the food above is 'cause i've never seen it and i've never eaten it.

candy


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 19, 2010)

3

Babies


----------



## koreancuber (May 19, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> 3
> 
> Babies



That's just wrong. 0/10

how about dog meat? (never tried, and i never will)


----------



## koreancuber (May 19, 2010)

lol, did the dog meat kill the thread?


----------



## vcuber13 (May 19, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > 3
> ...



So babies is wrong, but dogs are ok?


----------



## koreancuber (May 19, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Inf3rn0 said:
> ...



i never said they were okay.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 19, 2010)

Let's end the argument. These things ruin threads like these.

Dog meat: N/A

Twinkie


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 19, 2010)

11 if I was Tallahassee
7 for actual me.

Cream Cheese.


----------



## youthedog4 (May 19, 2010)

0

Bacon Cheeseburger


----------



## ben1996123 (May 19, 2010)

-10, I'm a vegetarian 

Pasta


----------



## Edmund (May 19, 2010)

Depending on the sauce could be anywhere from 0-9. 
I'll say 7 thats where most are around.

Burger King Double Whopper hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SlapShot (May 20, 2010)

10+ for your belly. -10 for your arteries. Damn shame how all the best tasting food is somehow bad for you.


Banana Moon Pies !!!!!!


----------



## Samania (May 20, 2010)

9

Yam Fries.


----------



## Andreas737 (May 20, 2010)

8

Gyros.


----------



## InfernoTowel (May 21, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > 3
> ...


I find it too disgusting of an idea to try, so 0.5/10.

Phish Food ice cream (Chocolate w/marshmallow and chunks of chocolate)


----------



## cincyaviation (May 21, 2010)

Andreas737 said:


> 8
> 
> Gyros.


never had one, 3
@infernotowel, rate the food *above you*
not on the last page... stop trolling
terry's turf club famous cheese burger with halloumi cheese


----------



## Samania (May 21, 2010)

Sounds yummy. 10

Brownies


----------

